# how old were you?



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

The question has come up as to when to start teaching the young ones how to knit. I would like to know when YOU started. I was first taught by my sister's friend when I was 16 and then she left for college. My mother continued teaching me. I remember how hard it was for me and how impatient I was. What a terrible student I was, but knitting is dear to my heart today.


----------



## MzBluejay (Sep 1, 2013)

My grandma taught me to knit and crochet before I went to school. I will be 86 next month..


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

I was 10 when I first learned, but didn't get serious until I was 12! I think it is more a matter of personal drive/desire than age. 
We were to knit squares for the wounded soldiers in WWII. It was garter stitch and I thought it rather boring except for one stitch which was different. When I asked why, I was told I must have purled. 
Then for some reason I don't remember, I told my mother I wanted to knit a sweater and wanted the yarn for my 12th birthday. My mother, who never did learn to knit, took me to Gimbals Department Store in Milwaukee, Wisconsin. We bought three instruction books and yarn. I still have the books and the sweater, and that was back in 1945.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

my mum told me that she and dad were trying to paint the lounge walls and I, 3 years old, was a problem. So she taught me to knit.

I remember when we started to knit at primary school I was way ahead of other little girls. I knitted a twin set for myself when in grade 5. Secondary school we were taught dress sewing, darning socks, weaving a scarf on a loom, and crochet as well as continuing the knitting.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

I was in my 40's.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I was 8 when I learned to knit and 11 when I taught myself to crochet (after a fashion).


----------



## swpowell (Nov 23, 2011)

I tried to learn several times during my life, and finally about 8 years ago, I took a class at our local community college. I'll be 60 next month!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I learnt to knit when I was very young, before I started school., crochet when I was about 9.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

I was eight. When I was about 15, I was doing a school project where I was pretending to be Mme. Defarge from _A Tale of Two Cities._ So I knit, as she did at the foot of the guillotine. One of the boys in the class watched for a minute and then said, in absolute amazement, "She's really doing it!" After that, I knit or embroidered quite often in class that year.


----------



## Sierrakj (Oct 8, 2014)

I was 5 years old when I learned to knit on a scrap of yarn and toothpicks. My gram soon started me on a pair of slippers. I taught myself to crochet when I was about 20.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Quiltermouse said:


> I was eight. When I was about 15, I was doing a school project where I was pretending to be Mme. Defarge from _A Tale of Two Cities._ So I knit, as she did at the foot of the guillotine. One of the boys in the class watched for a minute and then said, in absolute amazement, "She's really doing it!" After that, I knit or embroidered quite often in class that year.


Love your story.


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

I learned to knit in Primary school. 8 years old. I am now 70. springchicken66


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I was four and learned on two six inch nails....knitted my first jumper when I was six.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Janice Wilkens said:


> The question has come up as to when to start teaching the young ones how to knit. I would like to know when YOU started. I was first taught by my sister's friend when I was 16 and then she left for college. My mother continued teaching me. I remember how hard it was for me and how impatient I was. What a terrible student I was, but knitting is dear to my heart today.


I learnt to knit when I was 10. My first project was mittens on DPN's. The nuns didn't fool around when they taught you how to do something. LOL


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

I learned to knit in my early 20's,took a continuing education course at the High school.


----------



## Mary Ellen Riggs (Aug 2, 2013)

I learned to knit when I was about 11, and tought myself to crotchet when in my late teens, early 20's. My grandmother had tried to teach me to crotchet when I was young I could make a perfect chain but that was all. My grandmother would put the crotchet on the edges of my knitting projects. Then I moved about 150 miles from her and decided that I had to learn to do it, so with the help of a learn how book I learned. My love is kntting but I can do most everything in crotcheting. Mary Ellen MI USA


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

My Mum first started me on French knitting (on a cotton reel with 4 nails in the top). It produced much the same as an I- cord then she would sew it in circles for me, 
When five she started me on real knitting but Dad did cut down a pair of needles to about 6 inches long. Learned to crochet a couple of years later. Have never stopped since and will be 70 next month.
Cheers Helen


----------



## Vickie M (May 10, 2014)

We had an elderly neighbor who taught three of us around her kitchen table. My sister and me with a friend of ours. We would go over to her house for an hour lesson with milk and cookies. We were about nine years old. I learned the basics and was able to begin reading patterns and my first pair of slippers when I was 12.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Longtimer said:


> Love your story.


Thanks!


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

I was in 5th or 6th grade when Mom taught me to crochet. She'd been making poodle covers for bottles and I got curious about the crochet part. She had me making the pompoms at first. Surely, she had to give me some yarn and hook management to have some peace. Taught myself to knit in my 20s, which I prefer doing.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

I wanted to learn to knit and, at age 40, took a night class at the local high school. I had an infant at home and really needed that time to myself. It also helped my husband appreciate how interesting infants can be :lol: 

That was 11 years ago and I've been hooked since. Thank you Alice Graf for being such a wonderful and patient teacher!


----------



## Cru (May 18, 2013)

We knit lots of 6" squares in school in the late 30's. Some one sewed them together, not sure where they went.


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

I was very young. I used to knit just plain squares and use them in my doll house for the beds. Then I learned how to crochet--just chain stitches. I wanted to do more, and learned how to make the granny squares and made a granny square afghan out of yarn that I had and friends gave me. It has wool and acrylic in it and it was for a double bed. I was in my early 30's when I made that. Since then, I have crocheted baby sets, blankets, afghans, scrubbies, covers for wooden hangers, etc. I've knit sweaters, scarves, hats, mittens, blankets for babies, slippers--I do it all and enjoy it.


----------



## momoblan (Apr 10, 2015)

J'avais environ 8 ans premier ouvrage une poignée, des bas et mitaines.


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

I don't remember the learning process, but it seemed to be 2 different aunties who taught me, probably when I was 8 or 9. I very clearly remember, however, knitting my father a pair of argyle socks when I was 12 and he loved them so much, I knitted him a pair every Christmas for well over 10 years. That was during WWII, from before til after.
,I also knitted for the Red Cross...mostly watch caps, scarves, and gloves during the war.


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

I love all of your stories!! Thank you for sharing. I feel so welcome in my KP family.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Taught myself to knit at 22. Hubby, mil, fil & I challenged each other to quit smoking. I put the smokes down & picked up the needles. Best decision I could have made. I was put out that none of the others even made an attempt to quit the smoking but I was the unhearalded winner all around with money for yarn, better health & a lifelong craft learned.


----------



## sandraj (Jan 20, 2014)

its so long ago i can't even remember. My mother was a fabulous knitter and i guess i learned when i was 10 or 11 and knitted for many years. then the kids came and i went on a 30 year hiatus until 3 years ago. I love it!


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

I remember knitting when I was 8 years old. Probably had just started learning. It was not popular and knitted garments were not, either. We were the only students in our school who ever had a hand knit garment. "Store bought" were the thing to have. Mother made most of our clothes until we were old enough to make them ourselves. Grandmother and a great aunt knitted for us.


----------



## Thunderella05 (Apr 19, 2015)

I taught myself to knit about a year ago (soo...20 something) and now I'm teaching my 4 & 5 year olds!


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

17-----worked in a Children's Home the summer after my first year of college and a 10 yr. old girl there taught me. She knitted sweaters galore.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

Janice Wilkens said:


> The question has come up as to when to start teaching the young ones how to knit. I would like to know when YOU started. I was first taught by my sister's friend when I was 16 and then she left for college. My mother continued teaching me. I remember how hard it was for me and how impatient I was. What a terrible student I was, but knitting is dear to my heart today.


5


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I was just 5 years old,and i hav not stopped since.


----------



## shinermom (Sep 13, 2013)

I was 49 & self taught to knit. However, my 4th grade teacher taught the entire class to crochet. I kept at it for a few years and just recently started to crochet again. Mother taught both me & my sister to sew around the age of 8-9.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

My early 20s I think, taught myself but I remember watching Grannie nearly everyday. I learned to crochet when I was 10. 4-H sewing took up a great deal of my time until I was 18, I still sew a lot.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

I was 8 when my grandmother taught me to knit and crochet. We were having drills at school where we had to hide under the desks if the siren sounded. We were forced to knit washcloths for the soldiers and I hated being forced...told I had to so it...so wouldn't. Years later, I took it back up on my own initiative and am now 70.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

I was 5 when my mom tried to teach me to knit a washcloth as a Christmas gift for my dad. It was not square, nor was there any recognizable pattern, but he saved it all his life.


----------



## mrssnakeboy (Oct 22, 2012)

I was 55 when I learned to knit. I learned by long distance phone calls to my sister and youtube videos. My sister and I now Skype video when there's something I don't understand. It's wonderful!


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

My mom taught me when I was 5. She got me pink short plastic needles.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

I was about 5 years old. Pulled a pom-pom to pieces, put the strands in a brown paper bag and handed them to my Mum with a pair of needles and asked her to teach me to knit! :-D


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

I was 8 or 9 when my grandmother took me to a tiny yarn shop that was next door to the movie theater. While my friends watched movies every Saturday afternoon, I sat on a folding chair & tried to make my fingers cooperate. My first project was an ear warmer headband that tied under the chin. Worked on that darn thing for a month & lost it the first time I wore it. Didn't knit seriously until I was married. Fortunately, my grandmother was still living & gave me some refreshers. After she had a stroke & could no longer knit, I made her a cardigan that she cherished.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I learned the basics prior to age 14 sometime...too long ago to actually remember exactly when.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I started teaching myself to knit about 18 month ago . One of the best ideas I have ever had that and joining KP . They are keeping me sane through a rough couple of years


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

I was 5 years old when my mom and my granny helped me to get it right.


----------



## nanny.gail22 (Aug 5, 2011)

I was 4 when my mum taught me to knit. My first "project" was a bright blue rectangle which I folded into a purse with a button and loop for a fastener. I gave to her for Mothers Day that year. I am now 61, and still have that purse, which I found tucked away with my mums other treasures when she passed away.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

I was about 4


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I was in my teens and taught myself to knit right handed as no-one would teach me as I was left handed.


----------



## Mummsy (Oct 13, 2012)

Janice Wilkens said:


> The question has come up as to when to start teaching the young ones how to knit. I would like to know when YOU started. I was first taught by my sister's friend when I was 16 and then she left for college. My mother continued teaching me. I remember how hard it was for me and how impatient I was. What a terrible student I was, but knitting is dear to my heart today.


I was 6, my Mum was a wonderful knitter, never used a pattern, we would be summoned to stand in front of her while she held the knitting up against our body to measure length. I remember soon after learning, I knitted a small piece in pale blue, by the time it was 3 inches long, I had dropped stitches and the end was much narrower than the beginning, so I decided it was a bow tie for my Dad. He wore it to a meeting when I presented it to him and I was as proud as punch. In retrospect, he would have taken it off in the car and put his "proper" black bow tie on, in it's place. Fond memories. Cheers Mummsy


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

I cannot remember who taught me to knit but I remember knitting and sewing clothes for my dolls. I in turn have taught my grandchildren with varying degrees of success. The best success story is my gs Jack (age11) who has just completed a diamond shaped washcloth which is perfect just like him.


----------



## Dawn M (Feb 21, 2013)

I was 4/5 years old, when I was 12 I was knitting angora boleros for a knitting company, like my Mum.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

9 or 10 we were taught in school . Socks was our first project.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

I was around 5 when my mother and grandmother taught me and my siblings to knit. The first attempts were not pretty, but we thought they were great.


----------



## OhanaRC (Sep 9, 2014)

I was 50 when I learned loom knitting. It is easy on the hands with joint pain. I tout my grand doughter at the age of 6.


----------



## jacquigram (May 7, 2011)

I was in my early 20s. My oldest daughter was in the hospital and while she under went tests and surgery, I taught myself how to knit. Made 2 orange turtleneck sweaters...one for each daughter. Then didn't knit for years...never learned o crochet.


----------



## Sarla (Apr 22, 2013)

I think I was 7 years old when my Mother taught me to knit & it was my first vest for my self . Learned to chrochet at age 10 .


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I learned to knit at school when I was eight and I was awful my teacher said I was the only one who could put buttonholes in a scarf, I thought she was giving me a compliment. Lol.


----------



## Sue Lynch (Jan 26, 2015)

My nanna used to teach in the afternoons when I was about 4 or 5 while my granddad who was a vicar was in his study working. It was her way of keeping me out of his hair! She also taught me to cook, sew and iron all tasks she thought it essential that I learn.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh! I was maybe 4 or 5 when my grandmother put me on her lap, put needles in my hands and guided my hands through the process. I was maybe 6 or 7 before I could really do it on my own and I've been knitting ever since and I'm 72.

However I've tried doing that with my granddaughter and she's too rambunctious and can't seem to sit for longer than a minute at a time. So I'm going to hold off for a while longer with her.


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello, my Mum taught me how to Crochet when I was about 8 years old, I loved it and still use it, quite often on Borders of Machine Knitted Garments, I also made a shoulder bag recently in Crochet, using a Shell Pattern, I used a Mauve D.K. Acrylic yarn.
When I was at Primary School we were taught to knit using Pearl and Plain Dishcloths for the School Canteen, I did not like it, I kept dropping stitches, but I tried it again when I met my future Husband, I started to make a Pullover but could not understand the instructions when reaching the upper section, even my Mum who knew how to knit did not understand them! My future Mum- in-Law began to finish it but her Tension was tighter than mine, so she had to undo it and start again, it turned out well, not the result I hoped for but at least the Yarn was bought by me, and I appreciated that she had made the effort to make it and we she and I got on very well, she was 92 when she passed to Spirit. My Mum was 100 when she passed in 2010, and we were very close and I know they are still watching out for us. From, Susan, U.K.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

My Grandmother taught me to crochet when I was 7. Didn't start knitting until my teen years.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I was 9. My teacher taught me. I knitted a lot because I was alone at home and it gave me something constructive to do.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I learned when I was 26 by watching students during one of my mother's knitting classes.


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

I learned the basics when I was about 10 from a neighbor of my grandparents. No one else around me knitted, so I was on my own when I got home. After that, it has been trial and error. HOWEVER, I have learned more these past few months with KP than I did in over 50 years of projects. I am so glad I found this site!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

I was 37.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

As a very small child from my Nana using dps with pencil erasers on the ends as straights. We made 20 stitch garter squares from her scrap yarn which she stitched together to make blankets for our babydolls. She helped me knit a beautiful christening gown when my fist son was born.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Learned to crochet in high school. I think my grandmother tried to teach me to knit in high school also. I put the needles down until I had two of my children and decided to make a sweater for my then husband. It was k1,p1; he was 6'1" tall. It was my first knitting project. Then I didn't knit again until a few years ago. Where I worked it seemed to "irritate" my co-workers. Who knows, maybe they thought I was setting the women's movement backwards. They certainly found reasons to be pissy about it.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My Dad taught me to knit when i was about five years old, he was in the army and showed me how when he came home on leave, I think he and his mates taught themselves


----------



## gakuin (Feb 26, 2014)

My Mum taught me to knit when I was 4 1/2 years old. I had to have a tooth out and I wouldn't speak or open my mouth for anyone after that, so Mum bought me a little punnet of 4 balls of rainbow wool and a little pair of knitting needles and taught me to knit. When I used up the wool I had to speak to ask for more wool. I taught myself to crochet from a TV programme in 1982 when I was 24. I love doing both and need another lifetime to make all the things I want to do. I also spin my own wool.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

Guess I'm a late bloomer, I taught myself how to knit when I was in my early 30's.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I learned to knit from my Grandmother who lived with us, I was about 7 years old. I went to a boarding school for orphaned girls. My Father was killed in Iwa Jima in World War II and my Mother was a widow with 4 kids to raise. Before I went to school I learned to knit mittens and scarves. I made so many mittens that I could do them without a pattern. To say the least my classmates had the best mittens in the whole school. I taught myself how to crochet when I was much older but I prefer to knit. I am 71.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

My mother taught me when I was 8.


----------



## tyme2sew (Dec 20, 2012)

I was eight or nine when Mom and I took knitting lessons together, the teacher was getting remarried and canceled the meeting for two weeks and low and behold she fell and broke her leg and was in the hospital for a long time, by the time she was able to teach again, Mom and I had taken our book (learn to knit) that came with the class and taught ourselves . It was a rib knit hat with a pompom on top... we did finish the class however and I remember how proud of us she was.. We went on to knit lots of top down sweaters. When I got married and had kids it was laid aside as I was too busy with small kids, but as they got older, back I went and never looked back. Crochet I learned from my aunt and tatting I taught myself to do since my nanny did it and I wanted to keep that art alive. I taught myself to sew and spent 40+ years with a sewing business but now I knit and sew mostly.


----------



## goody2choux (Feb 16, 2013)

I was taught in school at about 6 or 7. First item was a canary yellow scarf using stocking fillers and garter stitch then blue mittens - with thumbs! Have knitted ever since and crochet too.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Mum taught me when i was about six. I had zero interest! She kept on and on at me to learn. At school we had lessons in knitting and sewing, from about nine. I liked the fact that I could already knit. I loved sewing too, but never kept it up.


----------



## LoannDrake (Jan 7, 2013)

I learned to crochet when I was about 6 years old, and began sewing around 10 years of age. (both taught by my mother and aunt). I taught myself to knit many years later (mostly from you tube) I am 77.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I was around 8


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

5/6 I think. May have been younger.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

springchicken66 said:


> I learned to knit in Primary school. 8 years old. I am now 70. springchicken66


What a shame they don't teach that in school today and choose yoga instead. It can be a form of relaxation.


----------



## uklady (May 12, 2014)

I went away to boarding school in the UK at age 9 and, like Cakes, we were taught to knit, sew and darn as part of our education and I have been knitting ever since. A week ago my husband of 47 years died and knitting was a godsend to me as I spent many hours at his bedside in both the hospital and the nursing home. I don't know what I would have done without it.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Morning....i was 59yrs old when i taught my self to knit...i learned to crochet in the 80's..always wanted to knit...so i sat down and watched youtube many many times...but i got it...With the help from KP and my good friends i am still learning...but having a ball...i love making scarfs..


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Morning....i was 59yrs old when i taught my self to knit...i learned to crochet in the 80's..always wanted to knit...so i sat down and watched youtube many many times...but i got it...With the help from KP and my good friends i am still learning...but having a ball...i love making scarfs..


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

My condolences. I understand. My husband passed 6 years ago and I also dragged my knitting with me every time he was in the hospital which towards the end was quite often. Knitting kept me calm.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

uklady said:


> I went away to boarding school in the UK at age 9 and, like Cakes, we were taught to knit, sew and darn as part of our education and I have been knitting ever since. A week ago my husband of 47 years died and knitting was a godsend to me as I spent many hours at his bedside in both the hospital and the nursing home. I don't know what I would have done without it.


So sorry to hear you lost your husband.


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

I was 10 or 11, my neighbor taught me.


----------



## goody2choux (Feb 16, 2013)

Don't you love predictive text? My reply earlier about my canary yellow scarf said it used stocking fillers instead of stitch! How dare my tablet assume it knows what I intend to say - and why doesn't it proof read for me if it's so clever??


----------



## gakuin (Feb 26, 2014)

I taught my son and my grandsons to knit also and my husband can also knit. My good friend's husband used to knit one of their children a jersey each winter for something to do at night. No TV then at least not good reception.


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

That's awesome! Happy soon-to-be-birthday! &#127874;


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I was six and my mother taught me. When I was 8 I knitted my first sweater with cables on each side of the front and it was gold with leather buttons. I can still remember it so clearly. I have no idea what happened to that first "real" project but I wore it all the time for that first year. I did not learn to crochet until I was 20 and my sister taught me. I still am not all that good at it.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

I was eleven


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

I was 38, learned through books. Started crocheting several months later.


----------



## Evie Rose (May 19, 2014)

My Nanny taught me when I was about 9. I was so impatient and wanted to knit fast like she did. My stitches were always so tight on the needle and my little hands were so hot and perspired so much. I taught my grand daughters when they were 8. One caught on so much quicker than the other. Funny enough it was the younger one who suffers from Tourettes and OCD who caught on the quickest. She is now 10 and always brings her knitting bag when she comes to visit.


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

I was in my late thirties.


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit when I was 9 or 10, and she gave me a booklet based on Little Red Riding Hood that told the story along with knitting instructions for a doll's red hood. I remember I knit from the hem to the neckline, then got bogged down when it said to do yarn overs for the drawstring at the neckline - I didn't know what yarn overs were and didn't want to bother my mom, so my project ended there, having completed a knitted rectangle. I was a stubborn child, and wanted to figure out everything for myself, but for the life of me I couldn't figure out what a yarn over was.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

I leaned to crochet when I was 5 or so. I didn't learn to knit until I was 20. Knitting is my favorite!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Taught myself when I was in my early 20's.


----------



## susieq1948 (Jun 15, 2011)

I knit my first thing when I was 7, green garter stitch scarf with yellow tassels. Can see it as if it was yesterday! So must have been around that time, also had to wind the hank into a ball using the back of a dining chair. Crocheted my first item two months ago, an "amigurumi" duck, since made two more ducks, a monkey and Greg from "Diary of a Wimpy Kid". They are brill to do for a beginner. Here is the monkey. I am almost 67. I love crocheting the small animals.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I was 3 yrs old and 4 months (January 1936).... I can date it exactly because my mother had gone to the funeral of King George V, and my father (yes!!! my father) taught me to knit to keep me occupied until Mummy came home. When she arrived, I was sitting in front of a blazing fire and proudly showed her what was to be the first of MANY... "Look, I'm knitting a dolly's scarf!"


----------



## e-foley (Sep 18, 2011)

I was taught by my Mother at age 3  :thumbup:


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

cakes said:


> my mum told me that she and dad were trying to paint the lounge walls and I, 3 years old, was a problem. So she taught me to knit.
> 
> I remember when we started to knit at primary school I was way ahead of other little girls. I knitted a twin set for myself when in grade 5. Secondary school we were taught dress sewing, darning socks, weaving a scarf on a loom, and crochet as well as continuing the knitting.


Wow! I had no idea Australia was such a brilliant place to raise kids! What a lifelong joy!

I was 17 and headed to nursing school. One of the two ladies who inspired me to be a nurse was dying of a brain tumor and couldn't finish the afghan she started and asked me if I wanted to finish it for myself. It was done in colorful strips with a k2tog,YO, k etc pattern 30 st wide so I learned I could do anything. At least I learned if I tried I could do anything. Such a valuable lesson.

I still have it too.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

I was 15 when I learned. The teacher's favorite motto was
"The Wages of Sin is Not Counting your Gauge." Good thing to remember!


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

I taught myself to crochet in my early 20's but knew only one person who knit-an aunt living far away. We only saw her once a year & I had no interest in yarn as a child. I watched Carol Duvall's show 11 years ago & a guest knit in a way Carol hadn't seen-continental. I decided then that if I ever learned to knit that's how I wanted to do it as I already held my yarn that way for crocheting. Seven years later, at 57, some co-workers at Yellowstone took the time to teach me how to knit. Yes, continental, & I haven't looked back. Four years later & I have 4 projects on the needles at this time.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

AGe 9 for both knitting and crochet, I are 60 now.


----------



## Nana knits (Feb 23, 2011)

I was a brownie scout, 7 yrs old. My mother was one of the leaders. she taught 18 little girls to knit mittens on dpn's for the local orphanage! What patience!!


----------



## pawpawlover (Jun 10, 2012)

I was taught the basics by a family friend when I was five years old. I was given two sticks and some string. I have been hooked ever since.


----------



## Veggiequeen (Aug 11, 2012)

I was just discussing this yesterday with two other avid knitters. We were all about 8.


----------



## MShiers (Jan 22, 2015)

I was 4 when I learned to knit. My grandmother said girls NEEDED to know how to knit socks for their men ... lol I taught myself crochet when I was about 7.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

I was 5 years old. My mother taught me using a ball of scrap yarn and 2 pencils. It was 22 November, 1963.


----------



## JeanMax (Oct 8, 2014)

A friend I worked with taught several of us to knit during break time. I was in my early 40's. I learned how to crochet from a SIL when I was about 25. My mother taught me to embroider as a teenager. My "special occasion" tablecloth is one I embroidered for my wonderful step mom for Christmas the first year I was married - 46 years ago. It took me months to make and she left it to me when she passed away.


----------



## Pms1412 (Oct 25, 2012)

I learned to knit when I was about 8 or 9 years old. Taught myself to crochet in my 30's.


----------



## Smeva (Apr 4, 2014)

I think I was about 12 years old when my mother taught me. I was born in Milwaukee in 1947. My mother and grandmother would take me to Gimbels for lunch. I remember the restaurant and the place we would sit. I would always get an egg salad sandwich. Reading your post brought back such a flood of memories.


----------



## Knit Addict (Mar 8, 2015)

When I was in fifth grade (10), I was in a 5/6 grade split. The teacher allowed us to knit when she was teaching the other grade. I learned the basic knit/purl and then continued on my own. That was 57 years ago, and I have loved it since. But I have NEVER learned as much as when I discovered KP!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Janice Wilkens said:


> The question has come up as to when to start teaching the young ones how to knit. I would like to know when YOU started. I was first taught by my sister's friend when I was 16 and then she left for college. My mother continued teaching me. I remember how hard it was for me and how impatient I was. What a terrible student I was, but knitting is dear to my heart today.


My mother taught me to knit before I started school. So, about 4 yrs old. True, for the first year or so, she needed to do the cast on for me; but I finally got that figured out.

In my opinion, casting on is the hardest to learn/remember, because you really only do it once per project (normally, lol). So, you don't get as much practice at it, especially at first when you are learning and are slow to finish things.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

55 years old


----------



## Jjenkins (Jul 20, 2012)

I am the fourth of seven siblings. When I was five years old, I was so entranced by my mothers knitting for number six. To keep me away from her work in progress, she gave me some scrap balls from her stash and taught me to knit squares in garter stitch. We eventually sewed them together and made a blanket for the new baby. By the time I was 9, she had already started teaching me machine and hand sewing, embroidery and needlepoint. I taught myself to crochet at the age of 18.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I crocheted from age 8. I taught myself to knit when I retired because I like the drape better. Now I knit constantly.


----------



## urumona (Aug 22, 2011)

I also learn to knit when I was very young.. around 5 or 6 years old.
At that time we didn't have tv yet.... and was only reading or knitting .... and I love both!!!!

My italian grandmother, la Nonna was my first teacher, then my mother took her place...
By 12 years old I was able to knit a cardigan to go with my high school uniform at the time...
Those years, back on my old Country ,Uruguay every girl was into some knitting, embroidery or dress making...
That's not the same way now.... 
But knitting is coming back!!! 

NIce to know about all fellow knitters here!!!
Let's go back to our needles!!!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

I was 7 or 8 when Grandma taught me. I didn't continue but picked it up again when my aunt taught me in my teens. That lasted a little while and I learned yet again when in my 20's and have continued for the next 50 years without stopping. Knitting is as much a part of me as my name. It is pretty much the main constant in my ever changing life.


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

I was 10 when my mother taught me to knit and I never stopped. I think a child should have reading fundamentals down.


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

swpowell said:


> I tried to learn several times during my life, and finally about 8 years ago, I took a class at our local community college. I'll be 60 next month!!


This is the same for me! My gram tried to teach me by mirroring her ( I'm left handed) but I couldn't manage it well. I did enjoy crocheting after she taught me. Then a friend tried to show me again, still no good. Almost 30 years ago I took a class at the local community college and the third time was the charm. This time continental, and "right handed" and now I can read patterns and have found my passion. But I'll be sixty this week!


----------



## E P Guinn (Jun 1, 2014)

I was 9 when I learned to crochet. I didn't learn to knit till I was 28. I wanted to knit so bad I could taste it but didn't know anyone to teach me. After I married my present husband, I was watching his Aunt knit. Boy was she good and fast! At a family outing She was sitting on a bench knitting like crazy. I sat beside her and asked if she would show me the basic sometime when she had a spare moment. She said, "No." and so I was shy of ever asking anyone else again. My DH and I were on a camping, fishing trip with his boss and his wife. We camped with them often. Dianne was a kindergarten teacher. She was cross stitching and I told her about Dh's aunt. She said if I would do one cross stitch she would teach me to knit. Finally found someone. That's my story. Sorry I took so long.


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

My mother taught me to crochet around the edge of a pillow case when I was around 10. I am self taught in knitting at the age of 71.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

I was 8, my grandmother paid a lady to teach me and my two cousins---it was great fun!


----------



## knitterforever (Jan 26, 2011)

I learned at age 8. My Mother was rolling bandages for the red cross and we little girls were knitting squares for afghans. (for the hospitalized soldiers - WWII. I am now 81 and knit everyday.


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

As a Brownie Scout at age 7. We made squares that were sewn together by our moms. The blankets were then sent to Fort Hamilton hospital for the wounded soldiers.


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

My Mother taught me when I was about 7 years old. I think she taught me then to keep me out of her hair. She was a voracious knitter and I was always asking questions. I will be 70 years old next Saturday, wow I have been knitting for approximately 63 years. It sure does not feel that long and I am still learning.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

goody2choux said:


> Don't you love predictive text? My reply earlier about my canary yellow scarf said it used stocking fillers instead of stitch! How dare my tablet assume it knows what I intend to say - and why doesn't it proof read for me if it's so clever??


Haha. I was wondering what the stocking fillers were.


----------



## Trisha 38 (Nov 30, 2014)

I was 10yrs old, I had a very bad bedridden bout of Rheumatic Fever and when I could sit up my Mum taught me to knit and crochet ! The days were very long (no TV then) and boring my brothers and sisters all being at school! We lived way out in the country so it wasn't easy for visitors to come! I also learnt to embroider! I only do the knitting now though!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

4, taught by my grandmother as a means of getting a mischievious little girl to sit quietly for a bit. Taught myself to crochet in my early 20's.


----------



## nuts about knitting (Jul 14, 2012)

I was 6 when my mother taught me to knit. I remember one of the first things I made was a pair of grey and red mittens for myself and a matching hat, all in stocking stitch. I had to give knitting up for a few years when I broke my left hand but am now happily back to it again. I have learned so much from KP and love this site!


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

I learned to knit in nursing school. I have a co-worker who is also a knitter. we are having a "lunch and learn" every few weeks for another co-worker. she is really struggling with getting to that place where it feels comfortable. I don't recall that I ever felt that way.


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

My grandmother, Louise, and mother, Catherine, helped me to begin both when I was about 5.
I didn't get serious for many years, but before I settled down, each time I wanted to work a project I gave myself a refresher course from the old Coats & Clark "Learn How" book.
I'm 70 now.


----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

I was 10 when my Mom taught me to knit.. I inherited a huge assortment and hooks from my Mom and grandma..... I just bought NEW size 11 needles. Who knew that old needles can be dull and split some cotton yarns?!?!


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

3 years old. It was what everyone did in the 1940's.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

I have taught several children from 7 and up, some get it easily and some have more difficulty. My grandson was 7 and he picked it up very easily and on the 3rd lesson, he was adding different stripes. It just depends.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I remember as a very little girl about 5 maybe that I was taught how to knit--just the simple garter stitch. I was so thrilled by how the little bit of knitting looked hanging down and growing between the needles. 

I have given greater credit to little Aunt Mary (an older lady with a hunch back) who taught me more basics in knitting and also crochet. I was especially enchanted by crochet after that and did that for many years. 

I especially loved to crochet lace. 

When I was in my 30's I became totally enraptured by knitting and learning everything about it as I went along by buying many stitch dictionaries and trying to teach myself how to work new stitches. I eventually became mostly interested in lace knitting. and now I love to design and also to create new stitch patterns. 

I told my Mom yesterday that someday when I am on my deathbed--I want to die with yarn and knitting needles in my hands!! I just love knitting!!


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

My mom taught me when I was six. My first project was a set of pot holders. I knitted until I was about 15 then I stopped and picked it up again in my mid thirties. Now I can't go a day without.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I learned when i was five but didn't really do anything with it until high school.


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

NipomoNan said:


> I don't remember the learning process, but it seemed to be 2 different aunties who taught me, probably when I was 8 or 9. I very clearly remember, however, knitting my father a pair of argyle socks when I was 12 and he loved them so much, I knitted him a pair every Christmas for well over 10 years. That was during WWII, from before til after.
> ,I also knitted for the Red Cross...mostly watch caps, scarves, and gloves during the war.


You are truly an angel for all that you did during and after World War II. I have never made socks and want to try. I'm not adept at using double-pointed needles, but no time like the present to start with them. I knit for the Seamen's Church Institute's program "Christmas at Sea". I knit hats, scarves, cowls, and slippers. I just sent them two hats, two scarves, and four cowls. I have other projects I have to finish now and then will start up again for the CAS.


----------



## melaniew (Sep 29, 2011)

I was 3 when my mum taught me how to knit and I knitted a dog coat


----------



## kashka (May 14, 2011)

My Mom taught me at around 7. I would watch her evenings knitting away! I really believe you have to have the desire to learn this craft. If it's not there, forget it.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

My mom taught me when I was 7, and I loved it from the beginning.


----------



## cc1945 (Dec 10, 2013)

I was 10 when I had to learn knitting in school and didn't like it. Surprisingly, I started to be interested at age 68 and took a knitting course and actually was amazed how much I remembered even though I never finished a project when I was in school.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I was 17 at the time and I was "forced" into it by my father who felt I should do something worthwhile with my hands instead of waiting for Prince Charming to come riding his white horse into my life...he was right.. and I am still after 50 years knitting away. Oh yes, Prince Charming did show up as well :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jeanrotter (Jan 23, 2013)

when I was about 8 my Mom taught my sister and I how to knit and we each knitted a skirt in Lavender. When I went to college 10 years later, Mom ripped them both out and knitted me a beautiful cardigan and she had dyed it deep Purple, but I didn't knit anything between 8 and about 38 when I asked her to re-teach me so I had something to do while watching football. and at 86 I'm still going strong. I have nearly 50 descendants so there are lots of requests for slippers and hats in school colors. I love it when they ask as I know then how much they appreciate what I do.
I make crossword puzzle afghans for new babies, marriages, and anniversaries. Don't knit much in the summer months as I am busy in my yard/garden. I love knitting.


----------



## mobrien0144 (Sep 18, 2014)

My aunt tried to teach me when I was 20. However, I have ADD and couldn't sit still long enough to really learn. I did learn knit and pearl. When I was 30, my aunt died. I went out and purchased the Learn to Knit kit and started knitting. I started with sweaters. And did very good. Today at age 71, I never pick up my knitting without remembering and thanking this aunt for the gift of knitting. I pick up my knitting every day.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I learned to knit in the 8th grade in Home Economics class. Our first project was a top-down sweater. The boys and girls had to sew,knit,cook,and learn woodworking. I didn't care much for the woodworking class, but we had to take it anyway. Do schools even have Home Economics classes now?


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

My Granny taught me and I could Knit before I started school


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

I was a young girl around the age of 7 or 8, 
I remember my first project was a blanket for my Barbie Doll
I was so proud! ha ha
now at 52 my skills have not increased that beyond a Barbie blanket ;o) LOL, not much anyway,


----------



## Babydoll3133 (Mar 27, 2011)

I was six when I learned to crochet. My mother bought me a book with lots of pictures and I taught myself that way. I learned to knit when I was 16 - again, from a book.


----------



## Ruth on the GA coast (Jan 23, 2011)

Quiltermouse said:


> I was eight. When I was about 15, I was doing a school project where I was pretending to be Mme. Defarge from _A Tale of Two Cities._ So I knit, as she did at the foot of the guillotine. One of the boys in the class watched for a minute and then said, in absolute amazement, "She's really doing it!" After that, I knit or embroidered quite often in class that year.


I also learned to knit from my French teacher when I was 13 or so. We did a school play about the storming of the Bastille and the women were knitting (at least this is how I remember it). Didn't actually start knitting again until I was in my late 30's. My first project was a sweater. My next door neighbor helped me through the whole thing. I'm almost 66 now and still pick up my needles from time to time


----------



## gertrude (May 26, 2011)

My mom learned to knit from the American Red Cross who gave lessons to people to knit mittens, socks for the soldiers when she was newly married. (I was told) 

She taught me as a young Girl Scout so I could earn my crafts badge. (around 9) I now am knitting a blanket for each of my children and grandchildren to leave in my chest for them. I am 77.


----------



## joyce1946 (Apr 27, 2011)

Janice Wilkens said:


> The question has come up as to when to start teaching the young ones how to knit. I would like to know when YOU started. I was first taught by my sister's friend when I was 16 and then she left for college. My mother continued teaching me. I remember how hard it was for me and how impatient I was. What a terrible student I was, but knitting is dear to my heart today.


i was 😡62 when I learned to knit. I am now 68. So it's never too late to start!!


----------



## Carolien (Dec 31, 2012)

I was five years old, taught by my Mother. In the Netherlands at that time we were taught to knit in the first grade. So my Mom wanted me to know how to knit before starting grade school. Six decades later I'm still knitting daily.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I was 5 when my grandmother started teaching me.
But when I teach I find 8 to be a ood age to start.


----------



## jgrim (Oct 8, 2013)

I started knitting when I was 19. Haven't stopped since. Working on first great greatchild baby clothes.


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I learned at age 5. On and off through the years. I still have the doll clothes I made when I was 10. Learned to crochet (from a book) in my 20's.


----------



## GF-Linda (Mar 8, 2014)

maureenb said:


> I learned to knit in my early 20's,took a continuing education course at the High school.


I, too, learned to knit in my early 20s, in a continuing ed course at a local high school. :lol: Took a long hiatus and picked up the needles again about 10" years ago. I'm now 67 and learning to crochet as well. Can't imagine not having needles in my hands now. Best therapy I know!


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I learned to crochet from a book too (when i was about 20 or 21.. 1952/3) couldn't find any friend or a relative of a friend who could teach me... crochet had really become a dead art in England at that time. Strange coincidence, this morning I "taught" a friend to crochet!!!


----------



## Tralulee (Nov 8, 2013)

I was 12 years old and taught the basics by my mother. Back then, believe it or not, they taught knitting in school in grade 6 or 7. Just the basics there as well.


----------



## JanH (Jun 18, 2011)

An auntie taught me when I was about 4, and also had the difficulty that I was left handed (although I do knit right-handed now).


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Mother tried to teach me as a child but it did not take. Taught myself to crochet when I was 20. Learned to sew in my twenties with 4 girls. Moved to central IL. In my thirties and taught myself to knit with a kit for a Feather and Fan blanket. Really learned to try different things when I joined this great group last year.. So there you have it, thanx to you all.

Fiona &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

My Grandmother taught me the garter stitch. On metal #12 needles tht she used worsted weight yarn to knit socks for my Dad to wear in his L.L. Bean hunting boots.
When I was about in 5th grade I got a Learn to Knit, had a green and white cover. at the local Woolworth store and taught mys elf the rest from there. A Girl Scout Leader showed me how to short how to turn a heel flap on a sock. I'm 86 also. Joan 8060


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Angela W said:


> I was 3 yrs old and 4 months (January 1936).... I can date it exactly because my mother had gone to the funeral of King George V, and my father (yes!!! my father) taught me to knit to keep me occupied until Mummy came home. When she arrived, I was sitting in front of a blazing fire and proudly showed her what was to be the first of MANY... "Look, I'm knitting a dolly's scarf!"


Love that mental image!!


----------



## nuts about knitting (Jul 14, 2012)

I too am left-handed but since my right-handed mother taught me to knit, I do it this way. I do so much knitting that my family has nick-named me Madame De Farge (the character in "A Tale of Two Cities" who knitted at the guillotine during the French revolution.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I was about 7 or 8. My grandmother showed me the knit stitch. The following Christmas I received an afghan kit. That's when I learned how to purl. I still have the afghan, I'm 57 now. Much later in my early 20's I started knitting seriously and made baby sweaters. Self taught crocheting, and reading patterns.


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Patty Sutter said:


> I was 5 when my grandmother started teaching me.
> But when I teach I find 8 to be a ood age to start.


Good to know.


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

gertrude said:


> My mom learned to knit from the American Red Cross who gave lessons to people to knit mittens, socks for the soldiers when she was newly married. (I was told)
> 
> She taught me as a young Girl Scout so I could earn my crafts badge. (around 9) I now am knitting a blanket for each of my children and grandchildren to leave in my chest for them. I am 77.


So sweet!


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

patocenizo said:


> I was 17 at the time and I was "forced" into it by my father who felt I should do something worthwhile with my hands instead of waiting for Prince Charming to come riding his white horse into my life...he was right.. and I am still after 50 years knitting away. Oh yes, Prince Charming did show up as well :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL! Fathers are so smart!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

I learned to crochet at about 18 and went for knitting lessons in my late 40's. Love them both! :-D


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

I was 6 when my aunt taught me to crochet. When 13 a teacher offered to teach those interested how to knit. I gave up knitting when my boys were young because they liked to sword fight with my needles. Unfortunately they preferred the ones in my current project.


----------



## Binzy (Apr 7, 2015)

I was 6 when I learned to knit but switched to crochet after I made a very small afghan. My mom didn't knit so it wasn't easy if I had questions. She was excellent at crochet so I stuck with that until I was in my 30s. Finally taught myself to knit and now I rarely crochet. I have taught a lot of children knit, crochet, and even spinning; each child is different. I have successfully taught 3 year olds and unsuccessfully tried with teens. I say go for it at a young age, but have patience so it never becomes a battle. If they don't pick it up right away come back another time. It is an amazing gift to share!


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

&#128526;&#128526;&#128526;I, too am from Milwaukee. Now living in Sacramento. I learned at 10 years old. Got my needles at a small knit shop in WFB. Our family owned The Grand. Did you shop there? I also shopped at Gimbels. Was on their college board one summer.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I was about 12 years old


----------



## mamasbird (Jun 5, 2013)

I must have been around 10 when my grandmother taught me. I am 71 now. She had so much patience and was so knowledgeable. I wish I'd learned a lot more from her, but unfortunately, I was in a hurry to grow up and didn't learn as much as I wish I had. She wasn't the pushy type so I didn't learn all I could have.


----------



## mimisue25 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello Chattanooga you are my neighbor Scottsboro Al. I have half taught myself to knit. Have taken a couple of 6 hour workshop/ classes. Did the community college have an ongoing class? That is something I would love to do. I have managed to make dish clothes scarfs fingerless gloves hats and 5 pair of socks but I feel there is so much more to learn. Is there a yarn shop in Chattanooga?


----------



## mimisue25 (Apr 7, 2014)

oh and I am 66 and have only been knitting appx 3 years have so much more to learn.


----------



## vrykwlnana (Feb 17, 2014)

I was about 20, my new mother in law was incredible, so I asked her to teach me, that didn't work out, we decided it was because I was left handed!! So I eventually took what she showed me and did it my way, so since I was about 20 and I'm 76 now. HOWEVER I will go to heaven (hopefully) never being able to crochet or make a good gravy.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

My grandmother & Mom taught me how to knit and I must have been around 10 or so. When I was 10, there wasn't all that much to do when you stayed in the house when it rained. A book or some kind of craft. Grandma also taught me how to embroider and I'm so grateful that she did. Kids today do not have the patience to sit and learn anything except to play games on the computers. You can try to teach when they express an interest. My two oldest granddaughters used to sit and watch me and tried to learn how to crochet but the oldest only learned when she turned 19 & was going away to college & wanted something to keep her busy. She had watched me so many times, that she learned how in an hour to crochet a granny square blanket. And....I'm happy to say she is still crocheting now after 4 years and she just made a scarf for me for Christmas.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I was about 8 when I was taught to knit and about 9 when I was taught to Crochet and do needlepoint as well. Mum taught me how to read the patterns and my Nanna and Mum taught me the knitting stitches, Nanna taught me how to Crochet and Mum taught me how to read the Crochet patterns. I have always been grateful to the both of them for teaching me these things. I first learnt to knit doing the sleeves of jumpers and cardigans as they usually have all of the pattern in them, plus the increasing and decreasing.


----------



## pretzelzy (Jan 9, 2015)

I was about 7 years old. My grandson, Max, has been knitting for 3 years (he is now 11). He made his own knitting needles from a dowel and by rubbing one end on the sidewalk, created the points.
My other 'boy' is 7 and has been knitting for one year.

So...Children can learn at almost any age, I think.


----------



## Sharonmarie (Dec 4, 2011)

I was 8 when grandma started teaching me how to crochet. I was 43 when my mother-in-law tought me the basic knit , purl of knitting.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

I was 6-7 I'm 60 now and I've taught my grandkids boys and girls at 4-5 and yes they still do it and their in their teens now. They come and spent a month with us in the summer and they bring their goodies to show off and we try something differant. The boy 16 made a great crocheted beanie this last time.
They are so proud of what they can do and they have kids at school asking how to do it .


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

I was 9 when a patent nun taught me to knit crochet and embroider. But it was when I was 16 I took it up in earnest. I will be 91 in three weeks and I am still knitting up a storm.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I was 8-9 years old, taught by my cousin


----------



## Motisbeth (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm trying to remember I was introduced to knitting when I was in second grade was totally unsusseceful. Then when I was around 11 or 12 I asked my grandmother to teach me to crochet. She made beautiful dollies etc. then when I was in collage trying to quit smoking a lady I knew helped me learn to knit. That was awhile ago. Over the years I have put the knitting down only to pit it back up again some time later. Later is Here and having a wonderful time learning many new stitches.


----------



## Girl Friday (Jan 13, 2014)

I was about 8 or 9. then I tought myself to crochet about 12 or 13. I remember one class detention when I was about 12 everyone had to knit squares for a blanket for charity and being amazed that most of the others didnt have a clue. I have tried to teach 9 year olds now and they dont have the patience. I guess its best to wait till they come to you and ask to be taught.


----------



## Marjh (Nov 20, 2013)

I remember knitting a pair of gloves in school, in England, when I was very young. They were yellow and purple! We knit one side then the other and then sewed them together. As I'm 77 now - that was a LONG time ago


----------



## judymoles (Jun 10, 2011)

I was 7 when my gran taught me, she died 10 days later. I am still knitting 50 years later. I am now teaching my 6 yr old Great Niece.


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

My Mum tried to teach me when I was 5 but it was my grandma who taught me aged 7. I taught my self to crochet in my 20s, but knitting is my first love.


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

I learned to knit when I was about 12. My Library teacher taught me to knit 6 in.squares for afghans for soldiers during ww2.I remember she was so in love with a foreign war reporter named Ernie Powell.She cried for days when he was killed somewhere in Germany. I am 82 now and still love to knit and crochet


----------



## desertgirl (Jan 26, 2013)

I was 72, a late bloomer! A work friend taught me during breaks.


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

We had to learn in school when we were 6 - boys and girls. I didn't do much after that except mitts, toys and baby clothes, then I made my own school cardigan when I was 13 and a fancy lemon jumper which I hated because my skin became sensitive. I still can't wear anything knitted on my body (gloves are OK but not wool) unless I've something else underneath so I just knit for babies. I learned to crochet at about 20 and tend to do that more nowadays.


----------



## RPM (Feb 23, 2015)

I was taught by a sorority sister in college. I was 19. My mom knitted but I had no interest to learn as a child. I'very been knittin for over 50 years now and just learned to knit socks which I love to do.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

My mom, who did not like to knit and preferred crocheting, taught me to knit when I was about 4. SHe also taught me to crochet but I stuck with the knitting and never stopped and she stuck to the crocheting. She's gone now but I still have a few of her wonderful crocheted and sewn items and I'm still a knitting fool<G> age 82.


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit when I was 7 or 8. She only had double pointed needles in small sizes for knitting socks. The largest she had was a size 5 so that is what she used to teach me. She learned to knit from her father who knit his own socks for most of his life. He came from a large farm family and his mother couldn't keep up knitting socks for everyone so she taught all her kids to knit their own socks, even the boys. She also taught me to crochet and to embroider and to darn socks!! I was the oldest girl so I helped with the mending.


----------



## Yahoo (Mar 29, 2014)

My Mother taught me when I was in High School. I'm 89. Taught my daughter & granddaughters. Two of five granddaughters really good at it. They were probably 7 to 10 when they learned.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

My aunt taught me when I was in the 4th grade.


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

I think I was about 10, when I was in Girl Scouts, although my mother and my aunt were knitters and I may have learned from them as well. I began knitting in earnest in college (became very adept at holding both needles in my left hand while I took notes with my right). Switched to doing mostly needlepoint in my thirties, but came back to mostly knitting when my twin granddaughters were born 2-1/2 years ago. I'm 75 now.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

I was eight when my favorite great aunt was visiting and taught be the basic knit and purl. I loved it right away. After she left I asked my dad for some sticks to use as needles. He made me a pair. At thirteen I made my first baby blanket. At fifteen I made my first sweater...it did have a few button holes somewhere on the back lol but I just stitched them together. I love knitting! And am so thankful for the gift of being able to.


----------



## BetsyLou (Dec 13, 2014)

I was six when the lady next door taught all the girls on the block to knit and crochet. There were no knitting needles short enough for me, and so I learned on a pair of chopsticks.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

My mother taught me around ten. I would hide in the bathroom so she would not see my mistakes. I eventually improved and went through knitting spells, like when I was first married and could not afford much I knit up slippers for everyone. Then fast forward babies then fast forward about another ten years to about fifty I started up again then dropped it for a few years and in the past few years my 46 year old son wanted a Jayne hat and that got me going again. I am not a hoarder of yarn or have a stash just left over bits and pieces and I collect patterns. I have had to put it away since December because of tendonitis in my shoulder. I purchase yarn as I go along. My oldest daughter learned in school, she is left handed, and my youngest taught herself how to crochet two years ago and she is very good at it. I am 68.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I wonder if we all stitched all our "dolly's scarves" together... wouldn't they stretch around the world???


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

What a project for a "starter".... a blanket!!!


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I think this "topic" has generated more responses/replies than any other that I remember.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

I was around 10 just pick it up by myself. Just watching my mother and it just came to me. It funny because i had to show my mom how to knit slippers when i was around 11.


----------



## normagirl (Feb 3, 2015)

i was 5 in school in England ...we all knitted dish cloths (rags) for our Mums using string,and a proud moment it was !!


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

to Longtimer & other kp friends: I began knitting at the age of 21 (in 1962)....I'm now 73!! Because as a dance teacher, my mornings were free--and I would walk to my aunt's house through knee-high snow! First skein of red yarn was purchased in a popular department store (can't recall which one) located on the Square in Madison, WI!! My project-- a cardigan sweater--go figure!! However, my aunt was extremely patient and sat with me through every stitch until it was finished!! I wore that sweater until I moved back to Florida in 1969--and have been knitting ever since that initial day of learning!! Love doing beanies for chemo hats, preemie/newborn hats/sweaters, baby blankets, shawls. Keeps the fingers agile, eh!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

vrykwlnana said:


> I was about 20, my new mother in law was incredible, so I asked her to teach me, that didn't work out, we decided it was because I was left handed!! So I eventually took what she showed me and did it my way, so since I was about 20 and I'm 76 now. HOWEVER I will go to heaven (hopefully) never being able to crochet or make a good gravy.


You MUST make a good gravy, woman! Take the drippings from the meat pan, add flour and water (already blended - I use a washed out jelly jar) and either chicken or beef flavored bouillon. Perfect every time. Please try it.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

And, if you can find it in your local supermarkets -- I always found some English products in supermarkets in places I lived in USA... use BISTO gravy powder........... yum yum wonderful (and easy peasy!!!)


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I was 12 when we had to knit scarves for servicemen (WWII) in Home Arts class--a holey mess, literally. Then my Grandmother took over and I became proficient at about 14. Taught myself crochet from little $.29 "Learn How" booklet which I still have many, many years later.


----------



## maurmaur (Sep 5, 2011)

I was 5, knit my first sweater with my mom's help, one arm was longer than the other, but I wore it anyway. that was 76 years ago.l


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

I honestly can't remember a time when I didn't knit and sew, and my earliest memory is when I was 3.


----------



## gundydee (Jan 1, 2013)

I both knit and crochet ... Taught myself when i was around 14-15 or so. Mom crocheted, but she was a lefty and never spent any time teaching me. The most fun was figuring out complex patterns, like doilies.


----------



## rowenav (Dec 14, 2014)

I was probably about 6 or 7. My mother being Scottish. So grandmother, various aunts and my mother all made sure that I at least knew the basics. Still have my Ladybird book! When I started knitting again in my 40's (before Youtube), guess what I turned to?


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

My great aunt Molly, my maternal grandmothers oldest sister and landlady watched me after school for several weeks in 2nd grade when my grams was in the hospital (my mom didn't get home from work till 6:30 ish.
I was 7 or 8 depending on what time of year. I remember asking her to teach me, because just about you ever saw a happy look on her face was when she was knitting. She must have made socks for every man in the family. Plain black and brown, argyle (my dad) and knee socks for me and her granddaughters too.
Thank goodness she didn't try to start me on socks, all those needles made my eyes cross. She cast on 8 stitches in bright red and taught me the knit stitch and I knit a headband, it took nearly a week with her frogging every time I screwed too badly, but it was decent enough looking by the time I finished it and every stitch was knit by me.


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Angela W said:


> I think this "topic" has generated more responses/replies than any other that I remember.


It is so much fun to read everyone's stories!! I LOVE IT.


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

I was 11 and had just moved from Kalamazoo to Bellaire Michigan. It was through 4-H and boy did I have the holes in my practice piece. I'm going to be 63 on May 26th.


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

I was 5 when my mother taught me to knit and crochet. My first project was a scarf for my father. I chose a rather loud multicolor yarn and it was a bit too short because I was eager to finish. To his credit, my dad wore it when he left for work. I am sure he removed it as soon as he was out of sight.


----------



## Geneva (Mar 26, 2011)

I was taught to knit by my father when I was about 8 -- Mom was a wonderful seamstress but knitting frustrated her. I was 11 when I got a full set of aluminum/steel crochet hooks in a blue plastic case that my brother had put my monogram on in gold foil. That was 66 years ago. At 16 I was diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis and I was told that I probably would have hands that would not bend by the time I was in my late twenties-- my grandmother said, keep knitting and crocheting and the hands will be fine and while the joints are a little knotty, they work fine.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

My mother taught me when I was 6 years old; learned to crochet when I was in the 3rd grade; really picked it up when I was a teenager; been knitting & crocheting for over 50 years.


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

I think I was about 10. I was 'helping' Mom clean out a closet and found a pair of knitting needles and an old ball of yarn on the back of a shelf. Asked Mom what it was, then asked her to teach me (which she did after she sat down with it and refreshed her own memory). From then on, both of us were always knitting something!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I was 60 when I learned to knit. My LYS has knitting classes for all levels of knitters and I go back for refresher courses because they are great fun. 
I am far from the most adept knitter in this world, but I enjoy it. My sister-in-law is responsible for my wanting to knit. I'll never knit as well as she does but I enjoy putting 2 sticks together to torture a piece of string into some form.
My grandmother taught me to crochet but I couldn't read a pattern so anything I made was a square or rectangle. I crocheted a couple of handbags in my 30s, but that was the extent of my skill in crocheting.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

I was about 14, but not very successful until my later teens. Dropped it as life got busier, then picked it up to knit for my children. Now knitting for family and friends, occasionally for myself


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

Janice Wilkens said:


> The question has come up as to when to start teaching the young ones how to knit.  I would like to know when YOU started. I was first taught by my sister's friend when I was 16 and then she left for college. My mother continued teaching me. I remember how hard it was for me and how impatient I was. What a terrible student I was, but knitting is dear to my heart today.


I was in about 5th or 6th grade when I first learned how to knit. My mom in her wisdom knew it would help with my math.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

i was 8,or9 did mostly dollclothes, when i expected my first child, i knitted, i had enogh for 3.


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

I was ten when my sister taught me as punishment after making her laugh when wearing a mud pack. She said, "Boys do not knit but you are going to do."


----------



## LucyJR (Jun 3, 2012)

My Grandma and my Mother were both knitters. When I was 7 or 8 I desperately wanted to learn, but was way too impatient when my Mother tried to teach me. After 10 minutes or so I would throw up my hands and quit.

An older girl that lived in our apartment building said that she would teach me, but I had to pay her 10¢ a lesson. A lot of money out of a 50¢ allowance. Having to pay was the key ~ we would sit on the hallway stairs for hours on end while I struggled with casting on then learning the stitches. I was determined to get my money's worth! I doubt I even spent a dollar.

I made my 1st sweater when I was 10. A saddle shoulder crew neck out of purple ombre yarn. That was over 50 years ago. I can't even guess how many garments have passed through my hands since then. I should have the sleeves done on my latest cardigan this week, several more in my queue...


----------



## creativeBella (Nov 16, 2014)

I was about 5-6 when my mom taught me to crochet, and about 8-9 when I knitted my first scarf, garter stitch, white, with two blue stripes. 
Now I'm 53 and I recently started teaching a group of little girls at my parish, they are about 9-10, and all of them like it very much. They are actually members of our children choir, but they found out I like knitting and asked me to teach them. I think I'm going to start a creative group.
Thanks for your question, it was very interesting to read all the answers.


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

I was 12, I exchanged knitting lessons in lieu of my 10 cents/hour baby sitting fee/ Taught myself to crochet in my 30's
I am now 84. Have taught 5 grand daughters how to knit or crochet...their preference, also use of sewing machine.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

I was self-taught at 39 or 40.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Mother taught me to crochet when I was in the 3rd. grade.
I taught myself to knit when I was 17.
I would start teaching whenever the child is interested. If the child is really interested then continue teaching.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

I was 12 when I learned to knit. A woman, who we would today call a master knitter, came to our town from her home in another town 30 miles away. She gave beginner lessons to youngsters and advanced assistance to adults. She also brought samples of yarns and needles, and sold us our equipment and supplies. All of us met together, adults and children, once a week. It was a great way to learn. Watching and listening to the adults was a good motivator for me. I finished my first sweater before I turned 13, and graduated to my first lace pattern the next year.


----------



## cathyc60603 (Apr 2, 2015)

I was the firstborn of four. My mother was always sewing or knitting. If it moved it got a sweater, if it didn't it got a cover. I learned to knit before I ever started school, ditto for sewing (saved a bundle on Barbie clothes!). To this day I still cannot crochet. I love knitting because all the stitches are in front of me in an orderly manner, where in crochet, you have a lapful of loops, and I can't figure out what is where! I will have to investigate a class, but Michael's and JoAnn only offer them during the day on weekdays and that's when I work. But I love knitting. Working on a sweater now. Had chemotherapy after surgery for breast cancer last year and took knitting/needlepoint to the treatments. Interesting to read other peoples' stories! :mrgreen:


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Don Ashton said:


> I was ten when my sister taught me as punishment after making her laugh when wearing a mud pack. She said, "Boys do not knit but you are going to do."


LOL!! My older brother used to knit his own socks (he's now 72) and my sister's husband also knits.


----------



## Granny B (Apr 14, 2015)

My Grandmother taught me when I was 5, so I would sit with her and not have to be chased. Made first sweater in 2nd grade. Taught myself to crochet when pregnant with my daughter (she's 40).


----------



## Granny B (Apr 14, 2015)

My Grandmother taught me when I was 5, so I would sit with her and not have to be chased. Made first sweater in 2nd grade. Taught myself to crochet when pregnant with my daughter (she's 40).


----------



## Granny B (Apr 14, 2015)

Sorry for double post


----------



## Bignannyjoan (Mar 12, 2015)

I was 5 when I learned on a cotton reel with 4 nails in it. My mum was a great knitter so I learned how to knit properly when I was 6. My brother was born when I was 6 and I knitted bootees for him with lots of help from mum.he is now 60 and I am 65.


----------



## destimonahoward (Jan 23, 2015)

I don't knit very well, but my mom tried to teach me to crochet when I was about 11 years old. Of course, I fought her on it until I was 13 and finished teaching myself out of a book and lots of tearing out of projects. I'm almost 58 now and can't imagine not being able to crochet.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

I was 6 when my Grams taught me and still knitting at the age of 80.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I was 8 when I learned to knit and 11 when I taught myself to crochet (after a fashion).


Me too!Lindseymary


----------



## Fionnuala (Mar 31, 2011)

I learned to knit in primary school at 7 yrs old,mostly sample pieces of plain and purl and socks. I have been knitting since. Somehow I have not got around to learning crochet and really have no excuse as I have been retired for three years.


----------



## Gemfire (Jul 18, 2011)

49. I guess I'm a late bloomer.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

I was 9 years old when I learned but didn't catch on til I was 11 years old and my grabfma taught me to knit and crochet. My grandma taught me to crochet right handed when I am a left handed person so I had to teach my self left handed. I knit and crochet to this day.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Someone else whose FATHER taught them to knit! My mother was a wonderful (self taught) seamstress, but knit???????? After I'd gone over, "corrected" her mistakes, unpicked, reknitted etc about a dozen times, I warned her that a fate worse than death awaited her if I ever saw her with knitting in her hands again!!! (She took it in good part... in fact, I think was relieved that she didn't have to "pretend" to want to knit ever again!!!)


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Not until I was in my 50's.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

My lovely, wonderful Grandma taught me to knit when I was four and crochet when I was about seven. I actually feel that that I cannot remember when I couldn't knit or crochet. My Grandma was amazing, I hope she knew I how much I loved her. I'm 70 now so it was along time ago.


----------



## Brenda King (Feb 17, 2015)

I started knitting at eleven, when my best friend and I rode our bicycles to a lys, and got free lessons, as long as we bought our supplies there. I stopped after mastering beginning slippers, and scarves, my friend went on to be an accomplished knitter! ; )


----------



## Brenda King (Feb 17, 2015)

I started knitting at eleven, when my best friend and I rode our bicycles to a lys, and got free lessons, as long as we bought our supplies there. I stopped after mastering beginning slippers, and scarves, my friend went on to be an accomplished knitter! ; )


----------



## jckelly (Jul 29, 2011)

I was 6-1/2 years old when my Grandma taught me to knit. I am now 64.


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

I laugh about the toothpicks and nails. A knitter will find SOMEthing! I was about 8 but knitted tight AND all thst split stitches. It was aweful. picked it up again in my 20s.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

I was about 4 when my grandmother tried to teach me. 
I was 5 when my aunt tried to teach me.
I was 18 when my mum tried to teach me.
So I gave up for about 25 years and had a little success with bootees when our first daughter was born. My success didn't last long.
Until a couple of years back and now I can knit,not well but I can knit, finally!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I was 7 when I began knitting, but started to do embroidery and tapestry at 5 then learned to crochet at 18. I made dolls clothes on grandmas old manual sewing machine at 7 also. I began patchwork quilting, and cross stitch aged around 40. I'm now 66 and still loving these crafts.Its been super to read everyone's comments, what a talented bunch we all are.Many of us have grown up post world war 2 and life was tough so we had to make do with whatever we could recycle to keep ourselves clothed.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I share similar feelings... if only my grandmother who gave me (for my 8th birthday) Mary Thomas's "Dictionary Of Embroidery Stitches" ... had lived long enough to know that as an adult (adult? what am I saying -- more than adult -- I'm 82 yrs old!) I still refer to that book, love embroidery, knitting, crocheting.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Interesting thinking of the "toughness of WW2" -- certainly to this day I cannot bear to waste even a morsel of food. (Food rationing did not finish completely in England until 1953 -- yes 8 yrs after the war was over -- as part of the Coronation celebrations!) To this day, when I chide my American husband for clearing the table and throwing away a jam jar... "There's still about 3 teaspoons of jam in there..." he says "Angela, it isn't still 1942 you know..." But old habits, and experiences of childhood die hard!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I was 8 and I taught my GD when she turned 5. She was winning Blue Ribbons by 8. Grandma isn't as talented LOL.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes AngelaW I know what you mean, my mother was the ultimate recycler and I learned from her not to be wasteful. She worked in a charity shop in her later years and I helped out sorting clothing etc when she was short handed. I often donate to our local charity shops when doing a clear out.


----------



## MandM's (Nov 3, 2012)

I learnt to knit when I was in 5th grade. Everyone had to learn even the boys. I think I was maybe the only one who kept on knitting after that. Must have been 10 or 11, and I will be 68 this summer


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

I was 14 and learned by knitting argyle socks. The lady at the yarn shop taught many of us.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I am so glad to be able to donate to charity shops (a) I can't bear to THROW AWAY (another wartime hangover?) and (b) I have tried for over 40 yrs to help support an animal sanctuary/rescue/treat/rehome or return to the wild -- (www.lordwhisky.co.uk) and I know how much any charitable organisation appreciates donations -- anything/everything, will be of use somehow!


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

patocenizo said:


> I was 17 at the time and I was "forced" into it by my father who felt I should do something worthwhile with my hands instead of waiting for Prince Charming to come riding his white horse into my life...he was right.. and I am still after 50 years knitting away. Oh yes, Prince Charming did show up as well :lol: :lol: :lol:


Your father had the right idea, and I'm glad your Prince Charming found you, too.


----------



## Laujob (Sep 5, 2014)

My mother always had either knitting and crocheting in her hands, so I think it just 'seeped' into my consciousness. When I was 6 years old (1934), she was teaching my older sisters to knit. I wanted to learn also, but she said I was too young. So, I got 2 pencils and some string and sat with them and knitted! Mom said, "Well I guess you are not too young!".


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't exactly remember how old I was but I do remember that my great aunt who we called Nanny taught me how to crochet and tat, doing doilies and such with crochet thread and little hooks. I would have probably been around 7 or 8 years old. I also learned to knit very young with my mum and her mum, my grand mother. I also learned embroidery, remember doing lots of tea towels, pillow cases. I am 60 now and love making things for family, especially the grand kids, squares that I drop off when I go to the cancer clinic - they use them to make up blankets for the patients.


----------



## busheytree (Apr 2, 2012)

I was about 8 years old and my dad taught me. I taught myself to crochet at 19. I didn't really get serious about knitting until about 6 years ago when one of my granddaughters wanted to know if I knew anyone who could knit. So I showed her how (which she immediately decided that she did not want to do this) but I continued to knit and have not stopped since. My family knows it's a bit scary when I go to a yarn store. I am now learning how to hand spin. When you get the 'bug' you never know where it will lead you.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I was 6 when I learned the basic knit and purl. I've been doing crafts of one sort or another ever since. I was 80 last August and still going strong. Right now, and for the past 3 years I've been knitting: socks, afghans, sweaters, hats, scarfs, Aran shawls, mittens, gloves, lace shawls, lace doilies etc. It is an outlet for my creativity and brings me much joy and satisfaction. I'm very happy that the skills are being preserved and taught on the internet. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Tracieo (Apr 15, 2013)

I was eight and taught by my nanna. Have not stopped knitting since. I will be 50 this summer.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Young. I don't remember exactly when, but I was still playing with Barbies and made Barbie clothes. I think I learned I-cord from the knitting spool pretty young because my older sister did that for a while.


----------



## rocky40 (May 28, 2013)

I knew a little bit as a youngster, but never did any serious knitting until I was in my 20's, after a miscarriage I decided I had to have something to so and with the help of a very nice lady who owned a knitting shop I now am the person who friends come to for help with patterns..


----------



## Laujob (Sep 5, 2014)

E P Guinn, I am so sorry that you had the experience of someone saying "no" to you when you wanted to learn. Even your DH's boss's wife should be ashamed of herself. So glad you perservered!


----------



## CeeBee24 (Mar 5, 2013)

I started crocheting a little when I was 9 or 10, then became more serious in high school...started knitting about 2004. So crocheting about 45 years and knitting about 10...


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

Believe it or not, I was 5 yrs old when my mother taught me to knit. As she got older, she couldn't remember how to knit and I had to teach her. 
She died at the age of 92 with dementia.


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

I was about 15 when I learned crochet and then my sister taught me how to knit slippers when I was probably around 20. I prefer knitting over crochet although I can crochet faster.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Like Longtimer, we were requested to bring needles and yarn to school to knit squares for the wounded soldiers in WWII; I was 10. 

We also had to collect milkweed pods for our military so they could make parachutes out of the silk inside. And, remember collecting foil for the war effort? We kids were very patriotic!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

*I was 6 years old and as I recounted to someone the other day....I knit backward since the person who taught me in Williamsburg, Brooklyn was named Sylvia and was a survivor of a concentration camp who didn't have the use of her left arm and hand.....so she would tuck the needle under her left arm and have the right hand do all the work. Sylvia taught me with a ball of navy blue yarn....I learned to the knit stitch and then we pulled it all out and I learned to purl. I am self-taught as to reading instructions.....but I am forever thankful to Sylvia for her patience with a tomboy who she took under her wing.*


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> My Mum first started me on French knitting (on a cotton reel with 4 nails in the top). It produced much the same as an I- cord then she would sew it in circles for me,
> When five she started me on real knitting but Dad did cut down a pair of needles to about 6 inches long. Learned to crochet a couple of years later. Have never stopped since and will be 70 next month.
> Cheers Helen


We used to call that "spool knitting", and turned out lots of "ropes!" mom taught me to stitch them into circles and she used them for putting under hot dishes...needless to say I made a ton of them to please her......


----------



## martyb (Apr 19, 2013)

When I was about 10 my mother showed me a sweater she knitted for my brother but didn't finish it until I was born. I was three years younger than my brother, so her message to me was that knitting was difficult and time-consuming. I asked my mother to show me how to knit but she was just a beginner herself, and I didn't learn much, if anything. I was determined, but without a teacher. I taught myself from books I found in the library, and by 15 was cranking out sweaters for relatives. I never looked back till now!


----------



## KnotKrazy (Jun 4, 2013)

I was 7 yrs old during WWII and the older girls in the neighborhood were knitting squares to be made into blankets for the wounded soldiers. I wanted to do that too. So, my "neighbor lady" taught me how to cast on one stitch and increase one stitch each row until desired length and then decrease until down to one stitch. I have been knitting and crocheting, tatting and machine knitting ever since. I am 79 today.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

I can't remember how old I was, but about grade 4. My Dad was a curler and let it be known he needed a new sweater. Mom bought some yarn, and gave it to me, with instructions, and aid, and so I began. It turned out sort of okay, but when Dad put it on, it was a little on the large size because I was a loose knitter, and the arms were about three inches or so too long! I can still see him rolling up the sleeves and illustrated with great exuberance (sp?!) how easily he could move around in it!!!! He wore it for ages leaving the house, but as I did not go to the rink with him, I know not whether he changed to another sweater at the rink!!!! I now knit scarves, lap rugs, sweaters, and am tackling a single size blanket for a dear girlfriend's birthday. can't crochet worth a d--n!!!!


----------



## californiasissy (Jun 14, 2013)

I learned to knit from my grandmother's friend when I was 4. I remember knitting in the dark after I went to bed and my mother would gently take the needles out of my hands and tell me it was time to sleep, not knit, there is plenty of time tomorrow. Well, 53 years later, I still have to remind myself to put the knitting down and go to sleep, that there is time tomorrow!


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

I learned to knit and to crochet when I was about 11. Then I started to do both seriously when I was about 21.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

What a lovely thread of stories!
I don't remember learning to knit; it seems I've always done it. But I do remember many patient rescues of my work by my Mom when I reached a snag. Both my parents were multi-talented, and I was always curious to learn whatever they had taken on. 
I used my mother's fabric scraps to make clothes for my dolls, and remember "helping" my Dad plan & build a brick wall in the garden. (He wasn't a tradesman, just figured it out on his own.) 
Thank you for sending me back in time to a peaceful & simple upbringing.


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

I was about 12 years old and in the 7th grade. I learned how to knit, sew, and cook in Home Ec class in school. The one I do most is knit! I have three little granddaughters under the age of 4 and I love, love, love to knit for them! I look forward to teaching them when they are a bit older. I have learned SOOOOO much from this forum and enjoy it so very much! I am age 64.


----------



## toast (Jul 27, 2011)

I was twelve and wanted a stocking hat knit with fine yarn. But, my Mom was too busy knitting for extra money. Both she and our neighbour knit Mary Maxim pictured sweaters on consignment and I wound all their yarn. So I had a pamphlet for the hat and between the two of the I knit the hat. Pale green band, white hat and a large green pompom. I thought I had something special. Used the knitted cable cast on for everything. My first sweater was yellow and knit from the top down I was 14 years old. I embroidered when I was 5, crochet early 20's and self taught smocking about the same time.


----------



## BethP0201 (Dec 5, 2014)

maur1011 said:


> I wanted to learn to knit and, at age 40, took a night class at the local high school. I had an infant at home and really needed that time to myself. It also helped my husband appreciate how interesting infants can be :lol:
> 
> That was 11 years ago and I've been hooked since. Thank you Alice Graf for being such a wonderful and patient teacher!


Me too! I had learned beginning crochet from my mother, as an adult, and taught myself from there. But I took a continuing Ed. class to learn to knit! It was fun!
Still learning, in May I'm taking a lace knitting class through continuing Ed. at my LYS!


----------



## Carole1930 (Nov 26, 2014)

At age 13, out of sheer frustration trying to keeping me busy, my mother taught me to single crochet and to make pot holders. By age 15 I was pot-holdered to death so Mom taught me the basics of knitting. Someone told me about about a widow in the area who sold yarn and gave lessons in her dining room (!) and to go see her. What a blessing! As I waited my turn while she helped others, I listened and watched and learned. Within 2 years, I was knitting beautiful argyle socks, selling yarn and knitting bags for her to my sorority sisters and earning a little spending money. I am now 85 and I shall always be grateful for "Mrs, Mac". There are only two rules I follow in what I choose to knit: First, it has to be practical and, second, it has to be warm!


----------



## Kaitlyn25 (Dec 30, 2013)

I taught myself when I was 19


----------



## jwolf (Nov 29, 2011)

I was 60 when I taught myself and I just turned 64 last week. I decided I need a new hobby, I had done counted cross stitch but really only one Santa a year. There is so much information on the internet that it very helpful and I've learned A LOT just reading this forum.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I was about 6 or7 my sisters cast on the stitches for me and taught me to to Knit and Purl and K2tog at each end & when I had only one stitch left I asked my Mother what to do with it but Mum couldn't knit on 2 needles (she said)& we had moved away from my sisters by then. Mum taught me to knit socks on 4 needles. I really don't remember much about learning to do them but I LOVE knitting socks.
When I was 9 I wanted to make myself a Navy blue cardigan to wear to school/ I remember getting to the armholes and didn't know how to decrease for the armhole so one of oout neighbours told Mum to send me down to her place after school, She taught me to understand the book and form then on I was home and hosed. I am now 85 1/2 so have been knitting for many years. 
Mum also taught me to crochet and I taught myself to Tat.
I am currently crocheting a baby set and have finished the jacket and have started doing the bonnet.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

I started crocheting when I was 7, and now I'm 58.


----------



## sls 449 (Feb 24, 2015)

Learn out of a Coats & Clark learn how book, when I was 8. I learn crocheting from the same book,about 10. I do more crocheting now days,because it take me so long to knit a project ! I can crochet faster !


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> I was 5 when my mom tried to teach me to knit a washcloth as a Christmas gift for my dad. It was not square, nor was there any recognizable pattern, but he saved it all his life.


That is adorable! What a sweet story!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Jerannsb said:


> Believe it or not, I was 5 yrs old when my mother taught me to knit. As she got older, she couldn't remember how to knit and I had to teach her.
> She died at the age of 92 with dementia.


That is touching--you became the teacher. Bless you both!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

meetoo said:


> I can't remember how old I was, but about grade 4. My Dad was a curler and let it be known he needed a new sweater. Mom bought some yarn, and gave it to me, with instructions, and aid, and so I began. It turned out sort of okay, but when Dad put it on, it was a little on the large size because I was a loose knitter, and the arms were about three inches or so too long! I can still see him rolling up the sleeves and illustrated with great exuberance (sp?!) how easily he could move around in it!!!! He wore it for ages leaving the house, but as I did not go to the rink with him, I know not whether he changed to another sweater at the rink!!!! I now knit scarves, lap rugs, sweaters, and am tackling a single size blanket for a dear girlfriend's birthday. can't crochet worth a d--n!!!!


A www! I can just see your dad pushing up his sleeves and encouraging you!

So sweet!


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

I was 9. Loved it!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I was about 55 when I learned.


----------



## riva (Nov 27, 2014)

I first learned at age 12 by my mother. But it didn't Take. Then....at age 55 I started to crochet, after my father died so I would have one other thing in common with my mother - to talk about and work together. At age 60 she taught me AGAIN to knit.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I learnt to knit when I was about 8.


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

I taught myself to knit and crochet in my 30's, then started again in my sixties. Now that I'm retired it's my favorite thing to do.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

I was seven years old when I learned to knit. My Mom and Grandmother taught me, and I"m still at it more than 50 years later!


----------



## RobynAL (Feb 24, 2013)

I was very young around 6 when I first was taught how to cast on and knit. I made my first jumper when I was in 6th grade at school. But did not really take up knitting seriously until I was in high school. I remember going to a school and teaching children in grade 3 to knit, so problem 8 years old.


----------



## knitter455 (Feb 13, 2014)

My Mom taught me when I was 5 and I've been knitting ever since. I just turned 60 last week. I also took a class at a LYS 3 yrs ago to learn to crochet.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

I had taught myself to knit about 10 yrs ago. I had learned to crochet nearly 46 yrs ago by my paternal grandma. I've made more doilies and afghans that I care to remember....lol. 
I have to admit to not being a very accomplished knitter. I've only made easy things like scarves, slippers, dish clothes, some cowls & a couple of shawls. I've never attempted anything really difficult. I'm afraid I don't have that much faith in my abilities. But even if I never make any of the many beautiful things I've seen you all post, I still enjoy serenity of knitting.


----------



## GentlyFeral (Mar 22, 2015)

Harmonysunrise said:


> Guess I'm a late bloomer, I taught myself how to knit when I was in my early 30's.


I'm lagging far, far behind you. I learned about 6 years ago, in my middle 50's. YouTube is a good friend.


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> I was four and learned on two six inch nails....knitted my first jumper when I was six.


I too started on six inch nails and string taken out of wheat bags and then I progresses to meat skewers which I begged of the local butcher


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

cakes said:


> my mum told me that she and dad were trying to paint the lounge walls and I, 3 years old, was a problem. So she taught me to knit.
> 
> I remember when we started to knit at primary school I was way ahead of other little girls. I knitted a twin set for myself when in grade 5. Secondary school we were taught dress sewing, darning socks, weaving a scarf on a loom, and crochet as well as continuing the knitting.


Wow and I thought I was young! I remember my dad down on his haunches and holding me between his knees and patiently showing me how to knit plain.


----------



## Mary Jean (Mar 8, 2011)

I learn to knit as soon as I could read from my neightbor I was 6 and made baby outfits by 10


----------



## church worker (Apr 21, 2015)

I think I must have been 6yrs or 7yrs. I did struggle as I held the wool and needles opposite to my mum and older sister who were teaching me. I did master it in the end and it has given me 60yrs of pleasure. I am just about to venture into the world of modular knitting, introduced to me by Pat Ashforth and Steve Plummer.


----------



## foxdox (Nov 19, 2014)

When I was 12, several people tried to teach me to crochet. It didn't take, so a neighbor handed me a how to book and said, 'Here, teach yourself'. So I did. In my forties, I wanted to knit, so I bought a book and learned how. I really love it.


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

I enjoyed reading all these stories.I told my story on page 1 or 2. and just now caught up. whew!!!! So many similar and so many different,but we are all yarnoholics.yeaaaa.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

The reason why I decided to teach my 5 yo GD how to knit rather than waiting until she was a little older is because I remembered reading about the little Nordic girls who were helping knit clothing for their families when they were tiny. I figured if they could do it, why not my GD!


----------



## Girl Friday (Jan 13, 2014)

Never too old to learn. I learnt 50 odd years ago but recently got the bug again and while trying to knit a piece of entralac I got so fed up with having to keep turning the work around that I learnt to knit backwards. Its so much quicker and also came in very useful when knitting a row squares as I didnt have to turn the work over and untwist all the balls of wool at the end of every row.

Also I am AMAZED at how many pages of responses this simple question prompted. It just goes to show what a nice bunch of people this forum has and I am glad to be part of such a nice on line community.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Figured out how to make stitches when * was 8 or 9, but didn't really make anything until I was 17.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

My Grandmother taught me to crochet when I was eight. I taught myself to knit when I was about 12.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

I was around 6. We lived in a multi family home. Two Russian immigrants taught me to knit, crochet and do hand work. I can still remember them so clearly. I am 71 now.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I started when I was 5 so I have been knitting for 70 years.


----------



## P-Cat (Jan 5, 2015)

I was very little when my grandmother taught me to knit and crochet. I remember making vaguely free form slippers following the outline of my feet. Crocheting never took tho I can do it when I need to do finishing on something knitted. I didn't keep up with knitting either until I was in high school and I wanted to make socks for a boyfriend. My mother's best friend who was quite the knitter said I'd never be able to do it because they were too complicated. SO I took her book and knitted my first pair of socks. :-D she was amazed that I was able to follow a sock pattern, I was about 15 or 16. Over 70 now and rarely make socks. BTW, the romance was over before the socks were done and I made them quite quickly.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

From the various responses that just about any age person can learn to knit. I learned how to cast on, knit and purl from a friend when we were 10 though I never l made anything. Twenty seven years ago after putting our kiddos to bed, I picked up the needles and yarn. Lo and behold I remembered those basics, found a knitting friend who taught me how to increase & decrease & how to read a pattern so I made my DH a wool vest.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Dh,(karverr), taught himself to knit at 62. He had a stroke and could not work, so he learned to knit and quilt. He has had a lot of encouragement from everyone here at KP. Thank you to everyone. This forum has meant a lot to him. Have a wonderful evening,Linda.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

How fortunate you all were to have people in your lives to teach you to knit. I was 19 and I took a class at Sears. Now at 71 I teach anyone who ask. My girls have never been interested, but I have a granddaughter who learned at 6 and a niece and granddaughter-in law I am currently working with.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Mom taught me to knit when I was 7, it was a hat, that soon
ended up to be like a Santa type hat with a very long top.
Later told mom that I wanted to learn to crochet, she told
me to have my sister teach me, later yet, I saw my sister
tatting, and said I want to learn to tat, she told me to
go teach myself. I didn't do any thing for several years, 
just let it all drop, then when I was 19, I picked the 
knitting back up got the pattern, yarn and needles and 
started me a lavender cardigan, that one didn't get 
finished left it behind when I moved, then picked it all
back up about 27 years ago, and just continued on as if I
never stopped, also picked up cross stitch, needle point,
plastic canvas, quilting among a lot of other things.

I haven't talked this much about myself in years. Sorry.


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

We are glad you did. Knitting crocheting and tatting !!!! Good for you. springchicken66


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Janice Wilkens said:


> You MUST make a good gravy, woman! Take the drippings from the meat pan, add flour and water (already blended - I use a washed out jelly jar) and either chicken or beef flavored bouillon. Perfect every time. Please try it.


No No, you do it this way, Cast Iron skillet hot on the stove, add
butter if not meat drippings, melt, add flour and wisk until looking
like it's going to burn and combined water and milk, half of each,
wisk until no lumps, add seasoning, wisk until it's as thick as you
want it, ladle over fresh homemade biscuits and enjoy.

Works on a fire when camping as well.


----------



## mtnMarilyn (May 11, 2011)

My Great Aunt Mabel, then 88, taught me when I was 10. My first project was a tan cardigan with dark brown trim all around. I was so proud of that sweater! Shy as I was, I could hardly wait to wear it to school and show my friends. I'm 64 now and still love to knit!


----------



## SlipStitcher (Apr 20, 2015)

Janice Wilkens said:


> The question has come up as to when to start teaching the young ones how to knit. I would like to know when YOU started. I was first taught by my sister's friend when I was 16 and then she left for college. My mother continued teaching me. I remember how hard it was for me and how impatient I was. What a terrible student I was, but knitting is dear to my heart today.


I think I was around 9. Mom was basically learning herself, who was inspired by my ballet teacher who always had multiple knitting projects with her to bid her time in-between classes.

My ballet teacher was only about 5ft fall and I think there was more surface area with all her HUGE bags stuffed with ballet paraphernalia and various knitting projects than there was of her person.


----------



## Glosch (Jan 28, 2011)

I was about 6 when my Aunt taught me. She had some Holloway sticks from that old candy sucker. The sticks felt big a the time but I wonder if that if because I was so little.

They were thick enough and held the yarn on the "needles".


----------



## jacquij (Jan 30, 2014)

I was six years old and ill in bed with jaundice when my mother gave me a ball of yarn and a crochet hook to pass the long hours in bed recuperating. She gave up trying to teach me to crochet at that time, but she must have persevered with knitting instead because I remember knitting when I was nine and we had to knit for the sailors at sea during WWII. I also knit socks in grey and navy for soldiers and balaclavas to keep their heads warm in bright orange so they could be seen if they were torpedoed and in a lifeboat The question brings back so many memories. I am 82 now.


----------



## musiclady (Aug 26, 2011)

I was 8 years old and our Brownie troop learned how to knit using left over army yarn(some shade of green) and small needles. I really didn't get into knitting alot until college and haven't stopped yet!


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I think this topic has brought back many memories (some half forgotten) for all of us. That's probably why there has been such a huge response!


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

ADW55 said:


> No No, you do it this way, Cast Iron skillet hot on the stove, add
> butter if not meat drippings, melt, add flour and wisk until looking
> like it's going to burn and combined water and milk, half of each,
> wisk until no lumps, add seasoning, wisk until it's as thick as you
> ...


Hey, friend - didn't realize this was you at first. Yes, that is EXACTLY how my mother used to make it! You are right about cooking until it almost burns - I can still smell it. She used a wooden spoon to stir it.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Janice Wilkens said:


> Hey, friend - didn't realize this was you at first. Yes, that is EXACTLY how my mother used to make it! You are right about cooking until it almost burns - I can still smell it. She used a wooden spoon to stir it.


That's what mom used too, but I went to the wisk as it
was easier to mix quickly the floor and liquid. It's making
me hungry again.


----------



## jacquij (Jan 30, 2014)

P-Cat said:


> I was very little when my grandmother taught me to knit and crochet. I remember making vaguely free form slippers following the outline of my feet. Crocheting never took tho I can do it when I need to do finishing on something knitted. I didn't keep up with knitting either until I was in high school and I wanted to make socks for a boyfriend. My mother's best friend who was quite the knitter said I'd never be able to do it because they were too complicated. SO I took her book and knitted my first pair of socks. :-D she was amazed that I was able to follow a sock pattern, I was about 15 or 16. Over 70 now and rarely make socks. BTW, the romance was over before the socks were done and I made them quite quickly.


I remember knitting socks for a boy and was so disappointed when he refused to take them from me. He had eight sisters, so probably had plenty of firls to knit him socks. I gave them to my Dad and he wore them for years and years. I think they were still in his sock drawer when he died at 84!


----------



## pemil (Apr 9, 2011)

I was close to 70 when I finally decided I wanted to learn. We and two other RVing couples went to Cape Kennedy to see the last space launch. There the knitter in the group taught my other friend and myself to knit in the back seat of our truck as we hunted restaurants. All in all it was a successful camping trip -- we saw a perfect launch on a beautiful day, from a great vantage point in the campground; we enjoyed good food, and the two of us learned to knit amongst lots of laughter and a tad of frustration. I've been hooked since then. (Reading a book by Debbie McComber was what made me want to learn.)


----------



## Texasjan (Mar 6, 2011)

I learned to crochet when I was quite young 7 or 8, but I taught myself to knit at around 20. I worked with a lady who told me her husband taught her to knit. He was from Switzerland and one of 9 children. She said by the time he was 3 he was knitting his own socks. Trying to keep that many in sock would be impossible I would think, if you had to do it all yourself.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I was 5when my mom taught me to knit, she was not too patient a teacher! She found i knit too tight!


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi, did you get my reply that I'm from Milwaukee now living in Sacramento. I , too, shopped at Gimbels. Our family owned The Grand Did you shop there?


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

ADW55 said:


> No No, you do it this way, Cast Iron skillet hot on the stove, add
> butter if not meat drippings, melt, add flour and wisk until looking
> like it's going to burn and combined water and milk, half of each,
> wisk until no lumps, add seasoning, wisk until it's as thick as you
> ...


Here's my mother making pan gravy in 1978.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Janice Wilkens said:


> Here's my mother making pan gravy in 1978.


You still have that pot?
Must have been a large family to feed!!
Good morning and have a great day.


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

What I've learned has been pretty much self taught after watch others do it. I most learned through books or online. I have know to crochet since I was in my mid teens but just recently (over the last year or so) started to knit and I am now 55.


----------



## jzx330 (Oct 11, 2013)

I learned to knit when I was about 5 years old. I was sick and had to stay in bed. My mom and grandma taught me to knit doll clothes for my dolls. I remember making soakers for my "tiny tears doll".


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

I remember knitting spools from my childhood... can't remember when... taught my self to crochet from a book around 10 years of age. was teaching my children to crochet when one decided that wasn't good enough he wanted to knit socks.... I told Him I didn't knit and my spouse piped in with I learned when I was 4... so we got out some dowel rods and sharpened them and I watched him knit... the next day I went to the store and bought a book on knitting and have been knitting ever since.... a little over 15 years ago now.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Magicnymph said:


> I remember knitting spools from my childhood... can't remember when... taught my self to crochet from a book around 10 years of age. was teaching my children to crochet when one decided that wasn't good enough he wanted to knit socks.... I told Him I didn't knit and my spouse piped in with I learned when I was 4... so we got out some dowel rods and sharpened them and I watched him knit... the next day I went to the store and bought a book on knitting and have been knitting ever since.... a little over 15 years ago now.


What a great story!


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

I learned how to knit some years ago. I was probably in my late 30's or 40's.


----------



## lovespurple (Jun 22, 2011)

I was 11 when I learned from a girlfriend because my mother knit Continental and I wasn't coordinated for it. My girlfriend's mother kidded us because I became the knitter and her daughter didn't do anything with it until she had kids. now she knits for her grandchildren. I have two grown boys and did some knitting for them and for my late husband. Now that I'm retired and have no grandchildren I knit for charity and friends' relatives.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I was 55 when I first started to learn knitting. I'm 59 now, but in that time I've really only been seriously knitting for a little over a year. I was discouraged at first; it seemed so hard to fix mistakes! I was always running to my LYS for help on the simplest little errors. I guess I'm a slow learner, but finally I couldn't stand not knitting, so I took a couple of classes and persevered and here I am! "Here" is a place where I finally learned how to do simple lace and stuff that takes more than just simple purls and knits. I finally feel somewhat fearless! I just added a ton of baby blanket patterns to my library in Ravelry that before I passed by, thinking they were too hard. I guess I had to get bored enough to get brave and try some new techniques. Now it's really starting to get fun! Knitting doesn't come easily to me, but once I learned a little bit, I got intrigued and wanted more. So now I'm celebrating what for me is a big breakthrough! Sorry for rambling on, just had to share with people who understand. :wink:


----------



## Smeva (Apr 4, 2014)

I enjoyed reading your story. I have been knitting a very long time but in the last two years I retired and really got almost addicted to it. I did the same thing--passed over patterns that just seemed too hard. But now I am trying patterns I never would have looked at before. Knitting Paradise has been a huge help. I have learned so much. By the way--We lived in Colorado Springs many years ago. Really loved it. So beautiful. Lived to go skiing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ltmagenta4 (Jun 22, 2011)

I was 10 and mostly taught myself from a book. I taught my children and grandchildren when they were 4-5 yrs. old but only one is interested to continue- my 6 yr. old granddaughter.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I have no grandchildren either, and knit for charity... my favourite being an animal rescue/sanctuary/rehome charity (domestic pets, wild animals -- returned to wild after any needed medical treatment). Just delivered 12 crocheted blankets to them... can be either for babies (suitable size for todays parents... car seats, or smaller buggies etc.... or can be cat blankets). Charity is: www.lordwhisky.co.uk


----------



## got knit (Jan 21, 2012)

I learned at age 10, lost interest and picked it up again at 18. I am hooked and love knitting now. I tried to teach my gd at age 10. She and her friend tried and became impatient. Now she has succumbed to the i-phone, computer games etc. In a word instant entertainment and gratification. Perhaps some day she will again want to learn the soothing and relaxing hobby of knitting.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Knitting IS soothing and relaxing.... it helped get a lot of women through the Blitz on London in WWII !!!


----------



## jacquij (Jan 30, 2014)

I also read that book by Debbie McComber about her knitting & craft shop. I had not knitted for a while, and inspired me to start knitting again. I wish I could find a shop like the one in her book - and just go there for the companionship of her classes


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Smeva said:


> I enjoyed reading your story. I have been knitting a very long time but in the last two years I retired and really got almost addicted to it. I did the same thing--passed over patterns that just seemed too hard. But now I am trying patterns I never would have looked at before. Knitting Paradise has been a huge help. I have learned so much. By the way--We lived in Colorado Springs many years ago. Really loved it. So beautiful. Lived to go skiing. Thanks for sharing.


I know what you mean about getting addicted to knitting. I feel the same way and I've always prided myself with not getting addicted go anything!! I guess of all addictions, knitting isn't such a bad one to have!


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

got knit said:


> I learned at age 10, lost interest and picked it up again at 18. I am hooked and love knitting now. I tried to teach my gd at age 10. She and her friend tried and became impatient. Now she has succumbed to the i-phone, computer games etc. In a word instant entertainment and gratification. Perhaps some day she will again want to learn the soothing and relaxing hobby of knitting.


I truly hope your young gd gets interested in knitting.


----------



## Freda J (Sep 22, 2013)

My mum taught me when I was about 5. Could not teach me earlier as it was during war time, and she could not wase any yarn for me. First, she would cast on for me, and then I had to learn how to make knit stitches, then purl stitches. She would then cast off, and the little squares I made were put to one side until there were enough to make a small blanket. Now at the age of 73, I have returned with a vengence to my knitting. Have made "covers" for two Christmas wreaths, and I am planning to knit ornaments to decorate them. I have also just finished knitting a necklace for a friend's birthday.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Ah... someone else who remembers wartime (& postwar) shortages! (Food was only completely de-rationed in 1953 as part of the Coronation celebrations!) Most people simply do not believe how LOW the food rations were, and EVERYTHING was rationed (or on 'points') - amazing we don't all have brittle bones when you consider the lack of dairy products when we were children & teenagers!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

I learned when I was 4, making a ball of chain stitch and it took off from there. With this ball of chain stitch I would measure my progress by lowering it out of the window to see how far it would reach. I know that knitting was not far behind. Learned by watching my Mom and Sister and then amused myself sitting under the kitchen table. 
Years later when I helped my mother clean out her clutter I found an apron I had knitted for my doll. It wasn't much but it looked like an apron.


----------



## church worker (Apr 21, 2015)

Keep on knitting Kiti, well done girl


----------

